# Anyone using URC 200 or a Harmony Remote for 722?



## bz2dy (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my problem. My new 722 will be located in my family room, from threre it will feed three other tv's from tuner #2. My plasma will use tuner #1 but it is in my bedroom. The supplied remote for #1 is only IR. So I need to buy a 3rd party RF remote to use to control the 722 in my family room. I see that URC has a RF20 with a RF blaster that should work. I also know that there are some Harmony's that have RF but have not researched those yet to see if they will work.

Anyone have any experience using a RF remote for tuner #1 on a 722?

Thanks
Brett


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You must use a dish uhf remote no other rf remote will work.


----------



## bz2dy (Sep 28, 2010)

What dish uhf remote will work for tuner #1?

second, I know there is no other uhf remote, what I was describing was using a universal rf remote that would have an IR repeater in the other room which the uhf remote would operate the IR #1 tuner from the IR repeater.

Amazon has this which sounds like it would work,
URC RFS200 PowerPak Bundle w/ MasterControl RF20 and PowerBlaster


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Just some examples.
6.3 6.4 21.0


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> You must use a dish uhf remote no other rf remote will work.


Your answer is not a correct response to the OP's question. He wants a remote to be located in his bedroom that will control TV1 via IR in his family room.

I control my 722*k* receiver (as I did a 622 before) with a Harmony Remote sending an RF signal to the *only* place that can use that RF signal - the Harmony wireless RF extender. The extender receives the RF in the family room and sends out the appropriate IR control signal to control the 722*k*.

As the OP said, "I see that URC has a RF20 with a RF blaster that should work. I also know that there are some Harmony's that have RF but have not researched those yet to see if they will work."

Yes, the Logitech Harmony RF capable remotes will work. (I have an older Harmony 890 Pro and it is everything I could ask for and it controls my TV, Dish, PS3, Xbox360, audio receiver and does everything to set up using the Wii except turn it on.)


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

For the sake of completeness, any RF solution will work fine. Anything from an RF remote (URC can learn the Dish codes if it doesn't have them), to a next generation system to an IR extender like leap frog or power mid. Harmony has the most complete code database and is the easiest to set up.


----------



## bz2dy (Sep 28, 2010)

I've read some of the reviews on the Harmony remotes, but I have seen quite a few that give negative ratings to the "lag" in the response time after they issue a command over the RF signal. This is especially bothersome when you are doing DVR fast forwards. 

Has anyone with a Harmony remote using RF signal noticed the lag? Is is that noticeable?

Thanks
Brett


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bz2dy said:


> I've read some of the reviews on the Harmony remotes, but I have seen quite a few that give negative ratings to the "lag" in the response time after they issue a command over the RF signal. This is especially bothersome when you are doing DVR fast forwards.


Brett,

I have noticed zero difference between RF and IR direct with my Harmony Remote.

Let me give you an example of what happens when I go up to my A/V equipment and turn it "On' to watch my dish 722*k* on my 60" Pioneer Elite Plasma set.

Not necessarily in this order, it turns on my TV, it turns on my audio receiver, it turns on my room lighting, it knows that my 722*k* is always on so it does nothing, it sets my TV to HDMI #4, it tunes the Dish receiver to Ch 364, and it turns my receiver to the appropriate input. (I may have it do something else that I don't recall.)

All of this takes four or five seconds including a delay I have programmed in that waits to send the TV any follow signals for ~3 seconds after powering up.

All of my equipment can be "seen" by an IR remote, bvut that would require that I keep the remote pointed at the A/V end of the room for say 5 seconds. Instead, I use the RF wireless extender. I have the extender send individual IR signals by a wired bug to a couple of the equipments buried in my gear, and I have the extender simply blast IR to the rest.

With this setup I hit one button and immediately can set the remote down without concern about keeping it pointed down range.


----------



## bz2dy (Sep 28, 2010)

great news. I purchased the dish remote 21.0 UHF Pro. It is able to use UHF for tuner #1 instead of IR only. You just change the chip, flip the IR/UHF switch and go into the system info screen and change tuner #1 from IR to UHF. 

What I do not understand is why dish only supplies the 5.4 IR Remote with the 722 for tuner #1. They should include the 21.0 remote.

I now sit in my bedroom with my 722 in the family room and can control the 722. Sweet. This saved me anywhere from $80-$300.

Brett


----------

